# A Series of Unfortunate Events



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

A while ago, I read books 1-3 of the Series of Unfortunate Events.  By that time, 9 books were written, so I figured it would be way too pricey of a hobby to continue.  The books were cute, quick reads, and I see that they're all available on the Kindle for about 7 bucks each.  I'm wondering whether I should by it book by book, or wait until a package deal containing the entire series...

In your experience, how long does it take for a series to come out in an edition which features all the books?

(In the meantime, I'm reading the Oz series free from freekindlebooks.org - amazing amount of selection!)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I wasn't aware that there were Kindle editions that bundled more than one of any book. Anyone else know?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

At the present moment, I am not aware of any series that comes "bundled" from Amazon. That's something people have been complaining about.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

A couple of months ago I wrote to Amazon Digital Text Platform support inquiring about bundling two books as a single package and they said that it wasn’t possible at that time. 

Jeff


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The first three books of the Stephanie Plum series are issued together on Kindle.  It's called Three Plums in One.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes Gertie, but that’s one book with 3 books inside. 

Or perhaps I misunderstood the meaning of “package deal” in starryskyz original post.

Jeff


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yes Gertie, but that's one book with 3 books inside.
> 
> Or perhaps I misunderstood the meaning of "package deal" in starryskyz original post.
> 
> Jeff


No, probably I misunderstood.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> The first three books of the Stephanie Plum series are issued together on Kindle. It's called Three Plums in One.


Nice! I added this to my wishlist. Thanks.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have bought bundles by a few of the authors I read. Maggie Shayne, Linda Howard, Heather Graham, etc. Not all do the bundles, but it is a great idea. When I find a series I like it's nice if it's in a bundle. I went to the kindle store and punched in bundles, it then pulled up all the books that have been bundled together.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

starryskyz said:


> In your experience, how long does it take for a series to come out in an edition which features all the books?


Although there are some bundles available on Kindle, I don't think it's anywhere close to a given that there will ever be a version with all the books in a single Kindle volume. In fact, I don't even think it would be a good move, because everyone would complain if it cost more than $9.99


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I’d really like to see how they bundle books for the Kindle. Can anyone give me a link?

Jeff


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff- Here's one I have. The second two books of the series are not bundled. For what it's worth, the bundled ones are badly formatted (good stories, though). Number three in the series, a standalone, also has formatting problems.
http://www.amazon.com/Worldwar-In-Tilting-the-Balance/dp/B000FBJEO2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1227398081&sr=1-3


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cush said:


> Jeff- Here's one I have.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Worldwar-In-Tilting-the-Balance/dp/B000FBJEO2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1227398081&sr=1-3


Thanks, Cush. But that's just one book, isn't it?

Jeff


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

No, two.  In the Balance and Tilting the Balance.  Separate covers, TOCs  all in one download, one price.

Maybe I'm not understanding what you consider a "bundle".

(Gone for a Soldier is my next read)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cush said:


> No, two. In the Balance and Tilting the Balance. Separate covers, TOCs all in one download, one price.
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding what you consider a "bundle".


I was looking for a way to let readers buy both volumes of The Treasure of La Malinche for one price. It was never intended to be two books but because of the limitation of the paperback, I had to split it in half.



> (Gone for a Soldier is my next read)


Great. I'll be looking forward to your comments.

Did I give you the link to the free version? I was keeping track but - what can I say?

Jeff


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes Jeff, I've got it on my Kindle.

Sounds like the two Worldwar books above are what you want to do.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cush said:


> Sounds like the two Worldwar books above are what you want to do.


You may be right, Will, but the whole process of changing things for Kindle books is very twitchy so I'm afraid to touch what already works. For the last two days, the link for Volume 2 of The Treasure of La Malinche has returned an error and I didn't change anything.

Here's a non-literary link that I thought might interest you:

http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/cv/tank/M48.html

Thanks for your help,

Jeff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Other than special editions put out by the publisher that were also in paperback, like the Stephanie Plum and some of the Harry Bosch novels by Michael Connelly, I'm not aware of any Kindle versions.  Other e-books do it though, and I wouldn't be surprised if this started to happen for the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I was looking for a way to let readers buy both volumes of The Treasure of La Malinche for one price. It was never intended to be two books but because of the limitation of the paperback, I had to split it in half.


I've purchased several "book bundles", but I suspect the author or the publisher redid them as one "book" in the Kindle system. Essentially they are two (or more) books sold at the same price as the individual books alone. The first page may or may not have a link to the start of each book (definitely preferable). Theoretically, you could mark the books as "magazines" in the file and rename them, having them install as "volumes" under one book name - but no idea if there is any way to load that into Amazon's system so that it sends both files to someone (I sort of doubt it). More likely, whoever had the original files (probably in HTML) compiled them into a single book and added a master TOC (and title pages) at the same time -- something easily done for generic mobi files using MobiCreator, but perhaps not so easily done for the Kindle Store.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

koland said:



> I've purchased several "book bundles", but I suspect the author or the publisher redid them as one "book" in the Kindle system. Essentially they are two (or more) books sold at the same price as the individual books alone. The first page may or may not have a link to the start of each book (definitely preferable). Theoretically, you could mark the books as "magazines" in the file and rename them, having them install as "volumes" under one book name - but no idea if there is any way to load that into Amazon's system so that it sends both files to someone (I sort of doubt it). More likely, whoever had the original files (probably in HTML) compiled them into a single book and added a master TOC (and title pages) at the same time -- something easily done for generic mobi files using MobiCreator, but perhaps not so easily done for the Kindle Store.


Thanks.

The volumes are too big to compile as one. However, I've had no complaints about the two so far and it may be a non-issue.

Jeff


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> The first three books of the Stephanie Plum series are issued together on Kindle. It's called Three Plums in One.


Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. I had all the books and loaned them out to a 'friend' who loaned them to her mother and then never returned them and stopped riding the train with us.  so I have to buy them all again - this time I'll kindleiz them.

TheresaM


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. I had all the books and loaned them out to a 'friend' who loaned them to her mother and then never returned them and stopped riding the train with us.  so I have to buy them all again - this time I'll kindleiz them.
> 
> TheresaM


I just discovered Steph a few months ago and I love her. Just finished Hard Eight. I'm trying to space them out, but I get one and rip right through it. So much for my plan.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I just discovered Steph a few months ago and I love her. Just finished Hard Eight. I'm trying to space them out, but I get one and rip right through it. So much for my plan.


I'm glad someone else has that problem! I try to wait for the paperbacks to come out but then there they are, taunting me at the supermarket, and I fold and buy them. Then 2 hours later, its gone and I want to cry. 

Katiekat


----------

